# By George! I think were getting real hair!



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Yup! Dixie is wearing a big girl barrette today







Our little girl is growning up


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Awwww








Pictures please!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow that is great, I bet she looks as pretty as a picture to







speaking of which I would love to see one


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, here she is. A bit shaggy. Due to the hurricane the groomers are unavailable. I still have to wait another couple weeks. That and I wont try to cut anything around the face. I'm too clutzy


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Nov 4 2005, 02:13 PM
> *Ok, here she is. A bit shaggy.  Due to the hurricane the groomers are unavailable. I still have to wait another couple weeks.  That and I wont try to cut anything around the face. I'm too clutzy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
ooops, sorry. i really stink at this computer stuff. can anyone tell me how to shrink these pictures to send/ i have another, but don't want to send a huge thing again.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

She's so cute!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

[attachment=941:attachment]ok, I'll try it this way and see if it's smaller. sorry guys..... i'm pitiful


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I use the program that came with my camera or Image Cave hosting to re-size. 
Joe has used http://www.resize2mail.com for re-sizing. If you run in to a dead end, 
I'll be glad to re-size for you. 

She is totally adorable!!!!

Here are your pics re-sized.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

oh! She is so cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Dixie is adorable in her bows! Too bad she doesn't know how cute she is and sit still!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Awww!







There are more pictures since my first reply. You should submit the picture of Dixie in the purple flowers for the next calendar!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

She sure is PRETTY!!!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

She is soooo cute. It looks like she is having a good time running around the yard.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lacie2_@Nov 4 2005, 04:25 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you. I'll pass the compliments on to dixie  i will also try the resize site suggested for future photos although I have no idea at this point what it is







hang in there with me. i'll figure this out eventually


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is sooo cute!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is adorable


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww...she's adorable and looks like she's having so much fun--beautiful pictures!! I'm still learning the picture thing too!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dixie looks adorable in her little pink bows







I do love the one with the pretty flowers too







so very cute


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

AWW Dixie is so cute I love the pics


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone. She is a cutie. I have to admit......I'm in love







She's my pal. I don't get much done during the day anymore. Well, except lay on the floor making stupid noises


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She looks soooo happy  love the pictures


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Nov 8 2005, 08:00 PM
> *She looks soooo happy   love the pictures
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118126*


[/QUOTE]
matilda is a ccutie too!


----------

